# EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II Sample Images



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 12, 2014)

```
<p>Canon China has posted a <a href="http://www.canon.com.cn/products/camera/ef/lineup/telezoom/ef100400f4556lisii/sample.html" target="_blank">few sample images from the upcoming Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II</a> which starts shipping in December, 2014.</p>
<div id="attachment_17885" style="width: 585px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canon.com.cn/products/camera/ef/lineup/telezoom/ef100400f4556lisii/sample.html"><img class="wp-image-17885 size-medium" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/sample6_b-575x383.jpg" alt="sample6_b" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Image from Canon China</p></div>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.canon.com.cn/products/camera/ef/lineup/telezoom/ef100400f4556lisii/sample.html" target="_blank">View Sample Images</a> | Preorder <strong>EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1092632-REG/canon_9524b002_ef_100_400mm_f_4_5_5_6l_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA1004002U.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PF39PEY/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00PF39PEY&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=DR7JYMNZQZ4LVBHE" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 12, 2014)

You can also find them on some other pages like for example CPN and the German HP.
http://www.canon.de/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/EF_Lenses/Zoom/EF_100-400mm_f4.5-5.6L_IS_II_USM/

I can see (almost) no differnt resolution.


----------



## vlim (Nov 12, 2014)

and a few other ones on the page of the new lens of Canon France...

http://www.canon.fr/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/EF_Lenses/Zoom/EF_100-400mm_f4.5-5.6L_IS_II_USM/


----------



## erjlphoto (Nov 12, 2014)

None of the sample images do anything for me will have to see the real world examples. This lens is long awaited and am sure it will be fun to play with. Certainly just getting away from the push pull zoom is enough to make it worthwhile.


----------



## markesc (Nov 13, 2014)

Laugh...

So they basically posted *extremely* compressed / downsized images. 

I doubt the lens will be disappointing...just not the best source of images to get excited about.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 13, 2014)

markesc said:


> Laugh...
> 
> So they basically posted *extremely* compressed / downsized images.
> 
> I doubt the lens will be disappointing...just not the best source of images to get excited about.


Honestly, I give a d*** on manufacturers example pictures as long as I don't have access to the RAW files.
They do cherry picking and I don't know whatever they did in pp. But that's logical, that's their own right and of course I would do it the same. 8)

They're nice to get a first impression on bokeh and overal look. But nothing else. 
Let's wait for some RAW material


----------



## plam_1980 (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh, with that resolution we can see that it is good for web purposes 8)


----------



## lexptr (Nov 13, 2014)

plam_1980 said:


> Oh, with that resolution we can see that it is good for web purposes 8)


There are full res images too. Look under the image, near its name there is a link: "( Click here to view larger image )". Enjoy!


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Nov 14, 2014)

This is clearly a Facebook only lens.


----------



## plam_1980 (Nov 14, 2014)

lexptr said:


> plam_1980 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, with that resolution we can see that it is good for web purposes 8)
> ...



OK, thanks, sorry but my Chinese let me down this time


----------



## Plainsman (Nov 14, 2014)

...we should not get to excited about this lens before a lenstip type review.

Basically this is the Nikon zoom in white - expensive and I guess not all that sharp.


----------



## weixing (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi,
Here is the direct link to the high resolution samples:
http://www.canon.com.cn/products/camera/ef/lineup/telezoom/ef100400f4556lisii/img/sample1_zoom.jpg
http://www.canon.com.cn/products/camera/ef/lineup/telezoom/ef100400f4556lisii/img/sample2_zoom.jpg
http://www.canon.com.cn/products/camera/ef/lineup/telezoom/ef100400f4556lisii/img/sample3_zoom.jpg
http://www.canon.com.cn/products/camera/ef/lineup/telezoom/ef100400f4556lisii/img/sample4_zoom.jpg
http://www.canon.com.cn/products/camera/ef/lineup/telezoom/ef100400f4556lisii/img/sample5_zoom.jpg
http://www.canon.com.cn/products/camera/ef/lineup/telezoom/ef100400f4556lisii/img/sample6_zoom.jpg

Have a nice day.


----------



## vlim (Nov 14, 2014)

The Tiger'sone is pretty impressive in terms of details and sharpness...


----------



## DanoPhoto (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the hi res links...very impressive IQ.


----------



## K-amps (Nov 14, 2014)

caught the white Chrysler minivan from where they probably shot the Tiger


----------



## dgatwood (Nov 14, 2014)

K-amps said:


> caught the white Chrysler minivan from where they probably shot the Tiger



Drivin' up, out on the street,
they say it's good for a fam'ly.
's not too big, 'cause I'm packing some heat—
just the lens I will shoot with today

in the van, in the back seat,
buckled in, 'cause it's heavy,
parked the car in a tow-away zone.
Hoped to not get a ticket today.

But in the..

eye of the tiger, you can see my ride,
stretching out to the distant horizon,
'cause the photo is sharp, unlike the model I's,
and now I see my van in the eye...

of the tiger.


----------



## K-amps (Nov 16, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > caught the white Chrysler minivan from where they probably shot the Tiger
> ...



haha love it!


----------

